# Ellies new SL harness/ Tootsies new LD



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

we got this harness as a gift when I first got Ellie Mae but it was too big for her. now , it fits her great with a bit of room to grow so when she fills out , it will still fit her . 
and Tootise is modeling her new Louisdog wild berry tank top


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Perfect pink is such a pretty color I this harness and it looks great on Ellie too. Ava hadn't wringers in awhile. lol have to try and use it before summers out. We just love the buddy belt lol. But for looks...this harness is perfect. Ava is wearing her Mademoiselle Chanel tee from last summer. Remember those? I forgot I had them lol. 
* I shrunk in the dryer a few more of Brax's size small Pariero things and WOW! A much better fit. Has your PE order shipped? Hopefully they will ship soon, is like my order next week. I am waiting to hear from Toshiki, I just got my new bank card and need to give him the new number. So hopefully he doesn't try to charge my old card lol.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Perfect pink is such a pretty color I this harness and it looks great on Ellie too. Ava hadn't wringers in awhile. lol have to try and use it before summers out. We just love the buddy belt lol. But for looks...this harness is perfect. Ava is wearing her Mademoiselle Chanel tee from last summer. Remember those? I forgot I had them lol.
> * I shrunk in the dryer a few more of Brax's size small Pariero things and WOW! A much better fit. Has your PE order shipped? Hopefully they will ship soon, is like my order next week. I am waiting to hear from Toshiki, I just got my new bank card and need to give him the new number. So hopefully he doesn't try to charge my old card lol.


yes , I really do love this color and style of SL. this is Ellies only one ( so far  ), and she has 2 buddy belts. 
Minnie and Toots wear both the SL and the buddy belts all the time. but the buddy belts are great for over clothes. 
oh, yes... I remember the Mademoiselle CC tees. I wish I had one here in Ellies size .. 
Pariero never sends me a message that my order ships out. so, i'll have to call my credit card and ask them if there has been a charge yet. I did hear back from them asking me which color in SS PE bear tank I wanted and I told them the cream ( yellow ) color for Ellie . so, I think they do have that one for me but I noticed that now all the SS are out of stock on the Japan site. 

after this order... I think there is only one thing I see on youtube that I must have . the one with bear dressed up. the others I don't think I need. i'm going to try to cut back on Pariero now too. what do you think of the other Pariero ? there is one with a bunny on it that does look cute... I think its a sweatshirt , but, the others they show , i'm not all that crazy about


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I like this harness  I've been looking at the Susan lanci range for ages now and I love it but it's not widely available in the UK and so the only way is to find a website that ships internally which isn't the easiest. It is possible though so I think I will get Millie a new harness or collar maybe


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes , I really do love this color and style of SL. this is Ellies only one ( so far  ), and she has 2 buddy belts.
> 
> Minnie and Toots wear both the SL and the buddy belts all the time. but the buddy belts are great for over clothes.
> 
> ...



Do you have a size ss mademoiselle or banana tank? Cause they really shrink. Then Ellie can maybe fit it.
I love that Bunnies New York tee. Isn't there a long sleeve tee with a bear in it too? The only one I think I didn't like had a moon or planet on it or something. I liked everything else. I like that they do a bit longer sleeves for fall. I was thinking the same thing :-( to try and break from Pariero too. But I know they will have some beautiful things for fall and winter that I probably wouldn't be able to pass up. I'm also strongly considering buying a LV dog carrier this winter ❤😍.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I like this harness  I've been looking at the Susan lanci range for ages now and I love it but it's not widely available in the UK and so the only way is to find a website that ships internally which isn't the easiest. It is possible though so I think I will get Millie a new harness or collar maybe


I think SL is my favorite even more than the buddy belts. I don't like there harnesses with the Velcro though. I love the step in kind. they aren't adjustable , so... sometimes its hard to get the fit right at first , but when you get a good fit, they are so nice. nice and light. the material is just so nice.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay I just looked again and I also like the "No Prada" tank and the fake Mademoiselle tanks too. I'd definitely want those. But they sure are taking their time to add them. And I'd like to quit buying summer stuff past August. There are a few LD things from a few collections ago that I still want, that'd be great for fall. I also can't find the pineapple tanks on DC? Can you send me a link?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Do you have a size ss mademoiselle or banana tank? Cause they really shrink. Then Ellie can maybe fit it.
> I love that Bunnies New York tee. Isn't there a long sleeve tee with a bear in it too? The only one I think I didn't like had a moon or planet on it or something. I liked everything else. I like that they do a bit longer sleeves for fall. I was thinking the same thing :-( to try and break from Pariero too. But I know they will have some beautiful things for fall and winter that I probably wouldn't be able to pass up. I'm also strongly considering buying a LV dog carrier this winter ❤&#55357;&#56845;.





Chiluv04 said:


> Okay I just looked again and I also like the "No Prada" tank and the fake Mademoiselle tanks too. I'd definitely want those. But they sure are taking their time to add them. And I'd like to quit buying summer stuff past August. There are a few LD things from a few collections ago that I still want, that'd be great for fall. I also can't find the pineapple tanks on DC? Can you send me a link?


i'll have to look thru my things to see what I have in size SS . I had some for Latte but not sure what I have. i'm working on organizing things but its taking me awhile. 

ya, the bear tank with the long sleeves , I love that one. the bear is dressed up in a channel dress and purse . lol. that is a def. must have. and the bunny ny tee. i'm not crazy about the fake channel or the No prada tanks. ok, I can send they link to the pineapple tops. let me go find it... are you putting in a DC order ? I think the sale ends Saturday


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Pineapple Top in Pink


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'll have to look thru my things to see what I have in size SS . I had some for Latte but not sure what I have. i'm working on organizing things but its taking me awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ya, the bear tank with the long sleeves , I love that one. the bear is dressed up in a channel dress and purse . lol. that is a def. must have. and the bunny ny tee. i'm not crazy about the fake channel or the No prada tanks. ok, I can send they link to the pineapple tops. let me go find it... are you putting in a DC order ? I think the sale ends Saturday



Okay thank you. I'm thinking of putting in a small order, just haven't made up my mind on what to get. The order is actually for the Lofty collar in the beige color, but I need to add something else to get the free shipping.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Okay thank you. I'm thinking of putting in a small order, just haven't made up my mind on what to get. The order is actually for the Lofty collar in the beige color, but I need to add something else to get the free shipping.


can I see a pic of the Lofty collar ? i'm thinking of putting a small order in too but no more clothes. I was thinking some more SL maybe but maybe not ... not sure

I found it. its a LD collar... very pretty !


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's the lofty collar

I like pink and beige 

http://www.louisdog.com/shopping.do?cmd=goodsView&&spcd=CO132SNCO&sFlag=1&vFlag=1


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting Ava that Eyemon tee to match with the collar. And a xs ribbon dress in pink. Cause small is too big.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Pineapple Top in Pink



Thanks for the link 😍😍😍


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm thinking of getting Ava that Eyemon tee to match with the collar. And a xs ribbon dress in pink. Cause small is too big.


I love the Eyemon tee. I wish they made it in other colors though too. 
and , the organic ribbon dress is one of my favorites on Ellie Mae. I have it for her in 2 of the 3 colors and have been tempted to get the 3rd color too. I have pink and light grey now. no more clothes for a long time though ... . 

do you think the bunny NY Pareiro shirt is a take off on some other department store ? I cant think of any... just seems like it would be cause of all the take offs on things they do


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I love the Eyemon tee. I wish they made it in other colors though too.
> 
> and , the organic ribbon dress is one of my favorites on Ellie Mae. I have it for her in 2 of the 3 colors and have been tempted to get the 3rd color too. I have pink and light grey now. no more clothes for a long time though ... .
> 
> ...



Yes... Barneys New York I think. I think there was a dept store with that name. 
I remember that I loved the pink ribbon dress on Ellie. How's the fit if the xs? Cause to me, the small ran big.

I just checked, and there's a Barneys department store in Chicago.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes... Barney's New York I think. I think there was a dept store with that name.
> I remember that I loved the pink ribbon dress on Ellie. How's the fit if the xs? Cause to me, the small ran big.


oh, ya. Barneys does sound familiar. I have heard of it... 
I haven't had the ribbon dress on Ellie in a long time. but when I got it I remember thinking there was plenty of room for her to grow in and she really hasn't gained much weight since I got the last one. i'll try it on her again tomorrow and let you know for sure. I remember I think it ran on the bigger side too. and it is a material that does stretch. what color will you get ? now, you got me wanting the mint one that I don't have . haha. cause , once they are gone, that's it.. and I do really love the dress. but, i'm stickin with my shopping ban. no clothes except a few more Pariero


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, ya. Barneys does sound familiar. I have heard of it...
> 
> I haven't had the ribbon dress on Ellie in a long time. but when I got it I remember thinking there was plenty of room for her to grow in and she really hasn't gained much weight since I got the last one. i'll try it on her again tomorrow and let you know for sure. I remember I think it ran on the bigger side too. and it is a material that does stretch. what color will you get ? now, you got me wanting the mint one that I don't have . haha. cause , once they are gone, that's it.. and I do really love the dress. but, i'm stickin with my shopping ban. no clothes except a few more Pariero



I was just On their website lol. And I need to get off there cause I just spent some money at Nordstrom yesterday on some nude So Kate pumps http://www.barneys.com/christian-louboutin-so-kate-pumps-502699235.html#sz=48&start=111

They are a nice addition to my collection 😍😍! 

I think if I order that ribbon dress, I will get the link one. Thanks for telling me how it runs size wise. I agree the fabric is stretchy. Cause Brax can fit the small that I have here in mint, perfectly. I will order Kendall a grey one in sm/med on the next sale. Since it runs big, it should fit her. And I will get Bailey a grey Hug me tee. I'm assuming there will be a Labor Day sale. And the Hug Me tee will be a bday gift for Bailey. He will be 5 sept 21st.


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Haven't been here for a while, looks like Ellie Mae has grown!  
The harness is so beautiful. It looks good on Ellie. Pretty chi! :love5:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I was just On their website lol. And I need to get off there cause I just spent some money at Nordstrom yesterday on some nude So Kate pumps Christian Louboutin So Kate Pumps at Barneys.com
> 
> They are a nice addition to my collection &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;!
> 
> I think if I order that ribbon dress, I will get the link one. Thanks for telling me how it runs size wise. I agree the fabric is stretchy. Cause Brax can fit the small that I have here in mint, perfectly. I will order Kendall a grey one in sm/med on the next sale. Since it runs big, it should fit her. And I will get Bailey a grey Hug me tee. I'm assuming there will be a Labor Day sale. And the Hug Me tee will be a bday gift for Bailey. He will be 5 sept 21st.


Those shoes are gorgeous !!! 
I really love all 3 colors . I got the grey cause I thought the color of the bow was so pretty. I did try it on Ellie just now. I think the fit is perfect on her. but, if she does gain some weight ( she will be 1 year old in 1 week !!! ) , which I don't think she would gain very much... at the most a few ounces and this morning she weighed 2 pounds and 13 1/4 ounces, the dress would still fit her cause I wouldn't say its roomy , but there is a bit of room for her to grow. i'll snap a pic later so you can see. now, i'm even more tempted to get the mint color for her , but i'll try to stick to my shopping ban. I really want to put an order in before this new sale ends on Satuday at DC . I am thinking some more SL harnesses for the girls . I have 2 i'm expecting from an older order that are for Minnie and Toots. but i'd love to order another one for Ellie and then, maybe one more for Minnie or Toots. 

I don't think i'll get the organic ribbon dresses for Minnie and Tootsie. 

i'm going to call later to see if my cc has been charged by Pariero. i'll let you know what I find out


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ferrari4000 said:


> Haven't been here for a while, looks like Ellie Mae has grown!
> The harness is so beautiful. It looks good on Ellie. Pretty chi! :love5:


hiiiii !!! its so nice to see you on here again. how are you and Elena doing ? yes, Ellie has grown a bit but she is still a tiny girl. this morning she weighed 2 pounds and 13 1/4 ounces and she will be 1 year old in 1 week . 

thank you, I love the susan lanci step in harnesses. 
i'd love to see some updated pics of Elena !


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Love that pink color on Ellie Mae. She looks very pretty in her SL harness. What size is that on her? I have yet to get a SL one for Carolina and would like to eventually, but I am not real sure what size she would actually take.

Tootsie looks very pretty in her new LD tank. It looks really comfortable too. The pattern looks nicer in your picture on Tootsie than the website.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Love that pink color on Ellie Mae. She looks very pretty in her SL harness. What size is that on her? I have yet to get a SL one for Carolina and would like to eventually, but I am not real sure what size she would actually take.
> 
> Tootsie looks very pretty in her new LD tank. It looks really comfortable too. The pattern looks nicer in your picture on Tootsie than the website.


thank Michele ! so far , this is Ellies only SL harness but I do intend on getting her some more. i'm thinking next time the cheetah print with some sort of bow. it is the XXS she is wearing. there is one size smaller that is teacup size but this size seems to fit Ellie good with a tiny bit of room to grow in case she fills out some more. 

the wild berry fabric is so pretty ! I loved it so much , that I have one on order for Ellie and one for Tootsie from an exchange I made from DC


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Love that pink color on Ellie Mae. She looks very pretty in her SL harness. What size is that on her? I have yet to get a SL one for Carolina and would like to eventually, but I am not real sure what size she would actually take.
> 
> 
> 
> Tootsie looks very pretty in her new LD tank. It looks really comfortable too. The pattern looks nicer in your picture on Tootsie than the website.



I'd like to add on the SL harness topic. Be sure that Carolina falls into the guidelines for whatever size harness you choose. As while SL harnesses are beautiful, it is hard to get an exact fit like you get with the buddy belt because they are not at all adjustable. Ava wears the xxs. It's a perfect fit with no clothes. But will only fit over thin clothing. Brax wears xs, she was 4.6-4.8 lbs all last year, and it fit fine. But she's dropped to 4.4 and it is now a bit too big. And there's nothing I can do about it. A few ounces can make a world of difference with these harnesses. This is the main reason why Tails in the city, and Cody Carls boutique buy me only carry the Velcro kind (which I don't like) but customers were having a hard time getting an exact fit with the step in.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'd like to add on the SL harness topic. Be sure that Carolina falls into the guidelines for whatever size harness you choose. As while SL harnesses are beautiful, it is hard to get an exact fit like you get with the buddy belt because they are not at all adjustable. Ava wears the xxs. It's a perfect fit with no clothes. But will only fit over thin clothing. Brax wears xs, she was 4.6-4.8 lbs all last year, and it fit fine. But she's dropped to 4.4 and it is now too big. And there's nothing I can do about it. A few ounces can make a world of difference with these harnesses. This is the main reason why Tails in the city, and Cody Carls boutique buy me only carry the Velcro kind (which I don't like) but customers were having a hard time getting an exact fit with the step in.


Thanks Meoshia for the added input. I had read other comments on here too that SL is either a good fit or it's not. Which is one of the reasons I keep putting off ordering one and I do love the ease and look of the buddy belt when their dressed. Buddy belt is also discontinuing all their colors, so I'm not sure what's going on there with them. Hopefully they are just coming out with new colors. SL harness's look so beautiful on everyone's chi's especially if it's too hot to dress them and they have a great variety of color. I originally was thinking of trying one eventually in teacup size, as she falls more into those guidelines. I also don't like the look of the Velcro style and like the step in. Carolina just had a vet visit today for her state mandated 1 year booster rabies vaccine, but now she's good for the next 3 years thank goodness (but that's a whole other topic) and she weighted in at 2.31lbs. so she gained 2 ounces in the last 4 months since she was spayed and turned a year old.

So what's your suggestion on size for her, teacup? I might even wait longer now that you said a couple ounces can make a difference too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Michele, 
you have probably read this already, but , the way to measure for the step in harnesses is to measure right behind the front legs... so, not at the biggest part of the chest... just right in back of the front legs. 

If I can find my tape measure tomorrow, I can measure Ellie to see what it is and we can compare the measurements ... 

I had a bunch of soft tape measures but they all disappeared . i'll try to find one though and let you know ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks Meoshia for the added input. I had read other comments on here too that SL is either a good fit or it's not. Which is one of the reasons I keep putting off ordering one and I do love the ease and look of the buddy belt when their dressed. Buddy belt is also discontinuing all their colors, so I'm not sure what's going on there with them. Hopefully they are just coming out with new colors. SL harness's look so beautiful on everyone's chi's especially if it's too hot to dress them and they have a great variety of color. I originally was thinking of trying one eventually in teacup size, as she falls more into those guidelines. I also don't like the look of the Velcro style and like the step in. Carolina just had a vet visit today for her state mandated 1 year booster rabies vaccine, but now she's good for the next 3 years thank goodness (but that's a whole other topic) and she weighted in at 2.31lbs. so she gained 2 ounces in the last 4 months since she was spayed and turned a year old.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your suggestion on size for her, teacup? I might even wait longer now that you said a couple ounces can make a difference too.



I have no experience with the teacup size. But I do think xxs will be too big. You can find out the return policy before purchasing the teacup size. I thought I read that these harness aren't returnable but I could be wrong. You could always see if Melissa can make an exception though. I don't see why she wouldn't.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> Michele,
> you have probably read this already, but , the way to measure for the step in harnesses is to measure right behind the front legs... so, not at the biggest part of the chest... just right in back of the front legs.
> 
> If I can find my tape measure tomorrow, I can measure Ellie to see what it is and we can compare the measurements ...
> ...


Thanks for your help too, Elaina. It will be interesting to see what Ellie's measurement is compared to Carolina's for sizing help. Carolina's is 8 1/2" right behind her front legs, which is why I think the xxs would be to big and teacup is more her size range with a little room to spare. I would plan to use it more for when she's "naked".


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I have no experience with the teacup size. But I do think xxs will be too big. You can find out the return policy before purchasing the teacup size. I thought I read that these harness aren't returnable but I could be wrong. You could always see if Melissa can make an exception though. I don't see why she wouldn't.


Good idea. I could definitely ask Melissa before I would order one, just in case Carolina would fall into the just doesn't fit right group. I think I read too that their made to order, therefore not returnable. I keep checking ebay every now and again too for a good deal to come along just for trying one and if it doesn't work then it's not a large money loss, but teacup does not seem to be a popular size.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks for your help too, Elaina. It will be interesting to see what Ellie's measurement is compared to Carolina's for sizing help. Carolina's is 8 1/2" right behind her front legs, which is why I think the xxs would be to big and teacup is more her size range with a little room to spare. I would plan to use it more for when she's "naked".


I just measured Ellie and she is 10 " right behind her front legs. wow, 8 1/2 is so teeny. It sounds to me like teacup size will be the right size. if it does end up being a bit roomy, you could always save it to wear over clothes... 

I have a size teacup SL collar in lavender that Debby sent us when I first got Ellie. its so pretty. it fit Ellie for the longest time. I seem to have misplaced it. I know I have it somewhere ... I put it away and now I cant find it.... but , when I do find it, I will send it to you if you'd like for Carolina


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> I just measured Ellie and she is 10 " right behind her front legs. wow, 8 1/2 is so teeny. It sounds to me like teacup size will be the right size. if it does end up being a bit roomy, you could always save it to wear over clothes...
> 
> I have a size teacup SL collar in lavender that Debby sent us when I first got Ellie. its so pretty. it fit Ellie for the longest time. I seem to have misplaced it. I know I have it somewhere ... I put it away and now I cant find it.... but , when I do find it, I will send it to you if you'd like for Carolina


Thanks Elaina. That really helped confirm I was on the right path with sizing for Carolina. By the look in your picture, I though whatever size you had is a great fit for Ellie but she still has a little room if needed and won't outgrow the harness and thought Carolina might be a size down. Carolina wears a size 1 in the buddy belt on the second to last hole with clothes on and she can do a size 2 just making it tighter, so I took that into consideration too for sizing up a SL harness. Their just to expensive to make a mistake and not be able to return it.

I would love the collar if you find it, I actually have a lavender one on my DC wishlist. You can PM me and I'd be more than happy to pay for the collar and shipping. I know for the SL collars I can get her either the teacup or xxs, they both fit, I just have to put the xxs on a tighter hole.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks Elaina. That really helped confirm I was on the right path with sizing for Carolina. By the look in your picture, I though whatever size you had is a great fit for Ellie but she still has a little room if needed and won't outgrow the harness and thought Carolina might be a size down. Carolina wears a size 1 in the buddy belt on the second to last hole with clothes on and she can do a size 2 just making it tighter, so I took that into consideration too for sizing up a SL harness. Their just to expensive to make a mistake and not be able to return it.
> 
> I would love the collar if you find it, I actually have a lavender one on my DC wishlist. You can PM me and I'd be more than happy to pay for the collar and shipping. I know for the SL collars I can get her either the teacup or xxs, they both fit, I just have to put the xxs on a tighter hole.


I agree that the SL is so expensive that you don't want to make a mistake I sizing and not be able to return it. I made that mistake when I first started ordering ... I have one here for Tootsie that is too big :-(. someday , I will find someone that has a bigger girl dog that it will fit... or I can try to sell it on ebay. GW Little does offer a return/exchange on SL if you order the certain ones that are instock and not custom colors/made. but, they are much more expensive than DC. 

Ellie used to fit both sizes in the teacup and the xxs but now the teacup is too tight. when I find it, I will send it to you.. no charge. cause Debby was so nice and sent it to us .. I couldn't sell it. i'll just be happy to find it a good home. I've been looking and cant find it though :-(. but, i'll try harder to find it and let you know when I do. its not just the plain French lavender... I forgot the name ... but its sparkly too. not the Gilmore , but another popular style. its so pretty... when I find it, you will love it !

also, I agree with Meoshia to ask Melissa if you can return it if the fit isn't right... doesn't hurt to ask ... and she is so nice , maybe she will

I found it !!!! yay !!! I can mail it out on Monday. just PM me your address sometime before that. and , like I said, its no charge cause I didn't buy it ... I will just be very happy with a pic to see how pretty it looks on Carolina. ( and I know its hard to capture the sparkly on the collar, so that's ok .. and also I have found that Ellie has a lot of hair around her neck and sometimes it covers up a lot of a collar so that's why I go for the ones with the bows now ... cause the bow will always show up nice )


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> I agree that the SL is so expensive that you don't want to make a mistake I sizing and not be able to return it. I made that mistake when I first started ordering ... I have one here for Tootsie that is too big :-(. someday , I will find someone that has a bigger girl dog that it will fit... or I can try to sell it on ebay. GW Little does offer a return/exchange on SL if you order the certain ones that are instock and not custom colors/made. but, they are much more expensive than DC.
> 
> Ellie used to fit both sizes in the teacup and the xxs but now the teacup is too tight. when I find it, I will send it to you.. no charge. cause Debby was so nice and sent it to us .. I couldn't sell it. i'll just be happy to find it a good home. I've been looking and cant find it though :-(. but, i'll try harder to find it and let you know when I do. its not just the plain French lavender... I forgot the name ... but its sparkly too. not the Gilmore , but another popular style. its so pretty... when I find it, you will love it !
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM this morning. I will definitely take pictures.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

got your message and sent you one back ! I will get the collar in the mail to you tomorrow


----------

